# Replacing covered porch support posts



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

You are correct about using adhesive to secure the posts. You don't want the posts to come in contact with the concrete. The moisture will rot them again in no time at all.

The idea of drilling holes is fine. There are brackets that you can get to hold them in place. The posts simply slide into the bracket and you use nails or screws to secure them.

Since I can't find any other example, here is a link that will give you an idea of one type:

http://www1.diynet.com/diy/hi_outdoor_structures/article/0,2037,DIY_13927_3037172,00.html

Scroll down to the area "Building the Bar Framework" and read down from there. I am not certain if these would meet the code in your area, but if these don't, there are many other types that will do the same thing.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Simpson makes a number of the standoffs that Handyman refers to. These would be for square posts. They would bolt into the concrete and hold the post off the ground by an inch or so. Just wrap the base with one of the composite boards to hide the anchor.
Ron


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is a very quick drawing of what I would use. Put the bracket on the post and slide it in place then take a hammer drill and drill where the holes are and then tap in some concrete ancors and tighten down the nuts and washers then caulk the top of the metal brackets. These concrete ancors are sold at most hardware stores.


----------



## yousah (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. I've used these products at various times, but never put two and two together for this project. My house is about 30 years old and I'm guessing that the original construction consists of just a single bolt that goes into a hole on the bottom of the post. 

I wasn't initially thinking of a solution that entailed having some that might connect or be visible on the outside of the post. But now I realize that I'll have to use one of the Simpson products and just have to dress up the bottom part where it meets the concrete. That will allow me to maintain an air gap under the post itself even though the skirt section may lie directly on the concrete.


----------

